# اسئل في السيطرة وانا اجيب



## اخ العرب (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اي شخص عنده سؤال بالسيطرة يتفضل يسأل وانشاء الله اجيب عليه باسرع وقت


----------



## ahmedmecha (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المبادرة ولدي سؤالين
في أنظمة الـ MIMO نعمل state-feedback للنظام عن طريقة أستخدام Observer وطريقة الـ Observer design تتم بأحدى الطرق التالية الـ Pole placement or Optimal control .
سؤالي هو :
- هل توجد طرق أخرى للـ Observer design
- إن استخدام الـ Observer لعمل الـ state-feedback مكلف جدا نظراً لعدد الـ Sensors الواجب أستخدامها علاوة على الـ ADC and DAC والـ Software . هل توجد طرق بديلة عن الـ Observer لعمل state-feedback للنظام ؟

شكرا


----------



## MUSLIM125 (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

يسعدنى أن أكون أول من أرد على موضوعك,أسأل عن التحكم فى اتجاه موتورac عن طريق الplc,وكذلك اذا وجد أكثر من طريقة فتفضل بارفاقها


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ احمد الدقيق جداا 

اعتقد انه لاتوجد طريقة اخرى ..............ولكن هناك طريقة تقريبية للحصول على اداء منطقي خصوصا بالانظمة الغير خطرة واقصد بها النظام الذي لايؤدي الى الانهيار بعد عبور حالة معينة 

وهي كما قلت انت نستخدم المتحسسات والداك .. والخ من الكومبوننت في سستم سيسو siso واحد من الميمو واقصد السستم الاكثر اهمية او الاكثر فعالية ولكن هذا ممكن فقد في حالات خاصة وليس بالممكن تطبيقه بكل الحالات وهي في كل الاحوال لانستطيع عمل فيد باك للسستم الميموو الا بالطرق التي ذكرتهاا 

ثانياا ممكن ادخال الذكاء الصناعي للحصول على فيدباك ستيت بكلفه اقل ولكن صعوبة تصميم النظام الذكي ممكن يحول دون تحقيق نتائج مرضية ولكن هو الحل الوحيد للانظمة الاعتيادية والغير خطرة والتي لاتتطلب دقه عالية اي الاجزاء من الوحدات 


.....................................................وشكرااااااااااااا


مرات اللبخ يفيد مو حمودي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (5 أغسطس 2008)

c blow


http://www.site.uottawa.ca/~rhabash/ELG4152L5.pdf


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (5 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.ieeecss.org/PAB/classics/locs/locs_hk_rs_c3.pdf




:34::34::34:

:5::5:


----------



## ahmedmecha (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا علي على الجواب وتحياتي الك ..
بالمناسبة الصور مالت الملعب كلش حلوة


----------



## اخ العرب (5 أغسطس 2008)

الى السيد ahmedmecha
شكراً لسؤالك
حسب علمي لاتوجد الا الطريقتين اعلاه
اما بالنسبة الى التكلفة فهي واجبة حسب التطبيق واهميته


----------



## ahmedmecha (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخ العرب على المرور .
لدي سؤال آخر .... كما نعرف أن تحديد الـ eigenvalues للنظام يعتبر أمر مهم جدا لأعطاء فكرة عامة عن مدى أستقرارية المنظومة والتخميد و .... الخ. ويتم تحديد الـ eigenvalues بطريقة رياضية بسيطة للمصفوفات الصغيرة.
سؤالي هو : 
ماهي الطريقة المستخدمة لايجاد الـ eigenvalues للمصفوفات ذات الابعاد الكبيرة , مثلا 10*10 أو أكثر ؟

شكرا


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (6 أغسطس 2008)

اعتقد يتم اللجوء الى الطرق العددية في حالة الحسابات اليديوية مثلاا

او حل المصفوفات بواسطة الكومبيوترللحلول الغير تقريبية


----------



## اخ العرب (6 أغسطس 2008)

الى السيد ahmedmecha
شكراً لسؤالك
ان الطرق اليدوية طويلة جدا والخطئ وارد 
فانصحك باستخدام ال MATLAB اطبع فقط في ال help كلمة الeigenvalues


----------



## MUSLIM125 (7 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ أخ العرب. صراحة أنا مازلت فى انتظار اجابتك على سؤالى


----------



## ahmedmecha (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أنا أعلم كيفية أستخدام الماتلاب في ايجاد الـ eigenvalues لكني أسأل عن أسم الطريقة (العددية) المستخدمة في الماتلاب, لأني بحثت في الانترنت ولم أجد أسم الطريقة .
نعم وجدت طريقة تسمى Solving eigenvalues problem by vector iteration والطريقة لـ Von Mises لكن هذه الطريقة تعطي ناتج تقريبي وتحتاج عدد كبير من الـ iterations ويعتمد عليها بشكل رئيسي في برامج الـ FEM Analysis ... فسؤالي هل هذه الطريقة هي الوحيدة ؟

شكرا


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (7 أغسطس 2008)

احمـــــــد جلبت هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انسه الموضوع ....تره اسوي كعدت عشاير ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmedmecha (7 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههه أوكي ابو حسين بعد ما أسأل ..


----------



## MUSLIM125 (14 أغسطس 2008)

أخ العرب أنا أعتذر عن سؤالى الذى قدمته و شكرا على خدماتك


----------



## الموهندس (17 أغسطس 2008)

whats damping in control tunning, and how effects the output,please?


----------



## maream (3 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اني عضوه جديده واعندي سؤال اتمنى الاجابه على سؤالي 
ما هو الفرق بين ال positive feed back و ال negativ feed back 
وشكرااااااا


----------

